# Razr Cases



## vladimirhtg

Anybody out there have a case recommendation for me? I've looked at tpu cases a lot cuz i have one for my gnex and i love it. considering an otterbox or something like it...


----------



## thisismalhotra

I personally use cruzerlite TPU case and love it. I have 3 different colors and they all look good. Also the TPU quality is cruzerlite is much better than other TPU cases out there.

http://www.amazon.com/Green-Cruzer-Androidified-Retail-Packaging/dp/B0072O4WWE/ref=sr_1_11?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1336471618&sr=1-11

Here is a picture for mine,


----------



## vtwinbmx

Those are sweet


----------



## countryfolk07

I personally like the Seidio Active case. I have it for my RAZR, and i also had it for my Droid Incredible. Pricier, but nice. Good protection, fairly slim design for the amount of protection it offers. That's my two cents.









Sent from the world I call ICE RAZR!


----------



## vtwinbmx

Just ordered the cruzelite in blue thanks again for the link!


----------



## Tiburon

Otterbox Commuter.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leifmyhrvold

vladimirhtg said:


> Anybody out there have a case recommendation for me? I've looked at tpu cases a lot cuz i have one for my gnex and i love it. considering an otterbox or something like it...


Otterbox cases are by far the best cases around. I bought mine on eBay for $20.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

I paid 50 for my otterbox. For my MaXX.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## kernelhappy

Tiburon said:


> Otterbox Commuter.


This.

Two drops and no damage to the phone, only a scuff on the case.

Even better: the Otterbox Commuter for the original Razr fits in the car dock (I'm pretty sure the it doesn't work for the Maxx though)


----------



## reggiec74

I go naked. The phone is very durable

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx

reggiec74 said:


> I go naked. The phone is very durable
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


If ur female we may want 2 see otherwise keep it to yourself. Ha ha


----------



## clphoton

a friend just dropped his razor from his waist and cracked the screen.
he did not have a case on his either.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChemDawG

I have a Otterbox Commuter and i think its to bulky!


----------



## ChipStewart

Agreed. The Otterbox is what the VZ salesguy sold me, but it makes this slim, sleek phone feel like I'm talking into one of the clear theft-prevention boxes at the store. The Razr & Otterbox end up being larger than my Droid X in a Seidio Active case & holster - in fact I can fit the X, case, and holster inside the Otterbox holster. It's also more of a PITA to get out of the holster when needed.

I might just have to take it back and get the Seidio. I really liked it for the X.


----------



## Casen

I love my defender case. It's awesome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie

I really like my Seidio case with the kickstand  Perfect case imo. Good protection without the bulk of an otterbox...

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottB

Who makes the thinnest yet decent gel type case, and are most people buying their cases in a store or online?

post a link to your favorite case!

Thanks y'all

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Hotweelz

This is the case I'm using. Looks cool, works great and doesn't cost you an arm & a leg! I like it!

http://www.amazon.com/Titanium-Fishbone-Protector-Faceplate-MOTOROLA/dp/B00727KNG0/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1340930694&sr=8-15&keywords=razr+fishbone+phone+case


----------



## ChipStewart

If anyone has a Seidio but would prefer an OtterBox, contact me. I'd be happy to trade.


----------



## _patrickc_

I personally love the Cruzerlite cases... Take a look, http://Cruzerlite.com and let me know what u think  
I've had the Cruzerlite cases for my Evo LTE, and gnex.. As well as my new maxx.. The case saved my Evo from a 3foot fall onto cement face/screen first, so I highly recommend the cases!

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ESTK921

Anyone know a good slim case that is preferably transparent that contains a kickstand for wither the razr or razr maxx?
The case I have now is quite transparent and I like that because I have a skin on it that is solid white and I like to see it. However, its not important.

EDIT: Hell. I dont even care if it doesnt protect all that great. I never drop my phone. Its for scratches really.


----------



## talkdj

I have both the Otterbox Defender and Commuter and I also just picked up the Seido Active cases

Defender and Commuter are great cases but are to bulky for the Max. I really like the Seido Active the best.

PM me if your interested in the Otterbox cases.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebat1

I just found this in another forum.
Motorola Droid Razr Maxx
High Gloss Translucent Smoke Flexible TPU Case by Diztronic

http://tpu-cases.com...products_id=240

looks like the one I am going to get. AND its only $8.90 and a couple bucks to ship..


----------



## poontab

thebat1 said:


> I just found this in another forum.
> Motorola Droid Razr Maxx
> High Gloss Translucent Smoke Flexible TPU Case by Diztronic
> 
> http://tpu-cases.com...products_id=240
> 
> looks like the one I am going to get. AND its only $8.90 and a couple bucks to ship..


Diztronic cases are great & well made. For the price you can't regret it. Though I prefer the matte as it adds just the slightest bit of grip & avoids fingerprints.


----------



## regidk

ESTK921 said:


> Anyone know a good slim case that is preferably transparent that contains a kickstand for wither the razr or razr maxx?
> The case I have now is quite transparent and I like that because I have a skin on it that is solid white and I like to see it. However, its not important.
> EDIT: Hell. I dont even care if it doesnt protect all that great. I never drop my phone. Its for scratches really.


You want to be pure white, do not know you this you like, I hope to help you, Buy KUTOO Case For Motorola RAZR [Type Yet Series Cases] for discount online sale


----------



## vladimirhtg

I actually wound up getting the diztronic  LOVE it. thanks for the recommendations (5 months later) lol

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## tramalot

reggiec74 said:


> I go naked. The phone is very durable
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


A new screen cost me 250 I use in otter box now

- RAZR MAXX - XT912 - 1325MHz - SimplexROM 1.3 - LinuxInstaller - SafeStrap 2.11 - Ubuntu 10.04 -


----------



## RoWilJr

Barely There Case for Motorola Droid RAZR


----------

